# What should be the big difference?



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Having been out into the woods of late and acquiring a whack of forks and waiting for them to dry. I've also been
on ebay and in local supply stores looking for tubes.

My question and I've perused through this great section of the forum is...

Chinese tubes(17 45), Thera-tubes (black), Truemark RR2, are all pretty available. What would likely be the
big difference I'll notice between the three? Thanks you.

Sean


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have no experience with the thera tube. But the chinese 1745 and the RR2 tubes are vastly different. The RR2 have an extremely heavy pull, they will last a very long time .. but do not shoot incredibly fast. But still get decent lifespan. I shoot them in this video: 




The chinese 1745 will be much faster and a lighter pull. They have a much smaller diameter and are often doubled up. An example of those can be found here: 




Also a great tube\band comparison can be found here: 



 and


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Very interesting video's great post! I would love to try those white latex bands, has anyone in the UK been able to get any at a reasonable price?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the vids and info.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, the black theratube arrived today so I now have all 3 kinds of tubes I ordered. The
black thera tube is a really heavy pull and I haven't checked out how it compares with the
RR2's yet. Should be interesting.
I think I'll order some 1745 tubes as well to round it off and give me an assortment.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Unless you shoot exclusively .50cal lead or heavier I would reccomend 1842 over 1745. Markedly lighter pull and no meaningful loss of speed over 1745.
Just my $.02


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I just got my first order of 1842 from trulytexas.com . It looks good. It was on sale . I got 10 meters for under $14 bucks.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

M_J said:


> Unless you shoot exclusively .50cal lead or heavier I would reccomend 1842 over 1745. Markedly lighter pull and no meaningful loss of speed over 1745.
> Just my $.02


Thanks M_J, I don't seem to be making very good choices getting into the hobby with respect to band selection. The theraband black tubes are way to heavy a pull for me and the RR2's just about the same. I'll try getting some 1842's in the next little while and see how they work out. I did have some 1745 ordered already. Well at least I'll have variety.


----------

